# A bit of good news for a change



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 22, 2020)

Putting eye drops in Gretchen eyes this morning and it blinked than seen it move some after.  Hopefully a sign her facial paralysis might get better.  Had pretty much given up.  Also went to doc yesterday and says lost 20 lbs and A1C back down to 6.3.  I usually take a 2 month break after that but going to take weekend and get back to what I been doing.  Made sour dough first time in couple months.  My poor neglected starter bounced right back.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 22, 2020)

A triple win here I would say! Everyone needs some good news once in awhile.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 22, 2020)

Great news on you and your doggie.  That sourdough looks good too!  Keep up the great work.


----------



## phatbac (Aug 22, 2020)

wish my a1c was that....wtg!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## kruizer (Aug 22, 2020)

The weight part is good for your over all health. I have lost 75 lbs and my diabetes has gone and my A1C is down from 8.1 to 5.6. I am really glad for you and happy to hear your dog is getting better. Great looking bread too.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks for sharing Brian. As Steve said, good news is always welcome, especially right now in the troubled times we're all having to endure. Great news all around sir!!

Robert


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 22, 2020)

Great news ! Good looking dog and loaf of bread.  If I remember right your dog had gotten bells palsy? If correct I bet she will make a full recovery,  I had it several years ago, while not fun I recovered from it.  Glad to hear you are doing better too

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 22, 2020)

Good news for sure Brian.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 22, 2020)

Good news on al fronts Brian! On those “breaks” what do you eat? I have a boatload if recipes give things the feel and taste like a break but are diabetic friendly.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 22, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Good news on al fronts Brian! On those “breaks” what do you eat? I have a boatload if recipes give things the feel and taste like a break but are diabetic friendly.


I always looking for good low carb recipes.  My email is [email protected] if that easier


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 22, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I always looking for good low carb recipes.  My email is [email protected] if that easier


Do you like sweets?  Did you see the Kentucky butter pie with praline pecan sauce and the peanut butter pie I posted here? Both keto


----------

